# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Laatste pil vergeten

## Marieke0251

Oke, deze verhalen lezen helpt wel. Ik heb een vraagje over het vergeten van de laatste pil. Deze heb ik nooit genomen. Ben wel met iemand naar bed geweest en op dat moment begon ik ook te bloeden. Weet iemand hoe groot de kans is dat je dan zwanger kunt raken? Mijn arts zegt over 2 weken een test te doen voor de zekerheid. Maar je bent toch niet vruchtbaar als je ongesteld bent? Dit was wel weer mijn eerst strip (was lange tijd gestopt). Daarvoor een morining af. moeten slikken (week voor ik met de strip begon). en vloei veel tussentijds. Ik hoop dat iemand mij antwoord kan geven. Voel me misselijk, raar opgezet gevoel in buik. Maar dat kunnen ook spanningen zijn.
Bedankt alvast.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Marieke,

Opzich hoeft het niet gelijk een ramp te zijn als je eens een keer één pil vergeet, maar bij jou ligt de situatie net ff iets anders. Je schrijft dat het je eerste strip was, en als je dan een pil vergeet vindt ik het toch gewaagt om seks te hebben. Tijdens je menstruatie ben je inderdaad niet vruchtbaar, maar jij hebt na de seks toch je menstruatie gekregen, of niet? Als jij de menstruatie net na de seks hebt gekregen dan weet ik niet of je dan wel zwanger kan raken. Maar goed, je hebt een morning afterpil genomen schreef je. Als je die op tijd in hebt genomen dan wordt de kans op zwangerschap al een heel stuk verkleint. Ik denk dat het verstandig is om de raad van je huisarts op te volgen en een test te doen. Laat je het nog ff weten. Succes.

liefs
Déylanna

----------

